# going all in on your business



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

To give a little back ground I have been in the PP business for 5 years and have built a pretty successful business so far. the issue is I also work a full time job. I am to the point that i want to quite but the health insurance issues scare the hell out of me.

At what point did you guys go all in and quite the full time job to focus on your business and was it worth it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

bigheaded said:


> I am to the point that i want to quit but the health insurance issues scare the hell out of me.


Fear is a great motivator to success.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

a few questions,

1, can you make a decent living with your full time job?
2, do your checks come like clock work every time?
3, is the line of work or service that company provides in a stable industry?
4, do you enjoy having the weekends off

this list goes on and on and on

if you answered yes to those i would stay there.....next..


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Do not quit a full time job!! The minute you do, your orders will dry up..there is no promises of work in this industry...if anything weed out the crappy clients and focus on the clients who pat good and respect you...


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I quit the REO Dog and Pony show after 13 years and much hair loss. It used to be an industry a person could (1) ENJOY (2) make GOOD money at (3) work at a non fevered pace without fear of back charges and lawsuits. With that said I got a state job that I am easing into after being in the state saddle for 3 years. Show up do work get paid with great benefits and on the side do locks and a few trashouts and yards. I dictate the price and time frame for completion. Supplements my 9 to 5 income and Life is great. My limit was when the national I had a good relation with became like slaveguard. I lasted 6 weeks with SG and told them to urinate up a rope. Not all jobs are rush and to be discounted ! I have worked for 6 nationals all at one time and covered 2 states. Confusion and bewilderment at what they thought they would attempt to pass off on me . All kidding aside YOU have to ask (1) what is your limit? (2) whats s your exit strategy ? ( 30do you have a years worth of money to live off of ? When you quit the industry what are you going to do ?? My best year I put aside 80K but almost cost me everything. EVERYTHING. After that I pushed back HARD and reevaluated. Finally I HOPE you do this if nothing else or have already become. Form an LLC to protect your personal property. The nationals will blow hot air up your backside and be buddy buddy but when you get the deposition paperwork for a law suit you are named in because you did the work on their issued work order, you will quickly find out they are NOT your friend.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, the good news is that as was promised- The Affordable Care Act, or as you may know it as- Obamacare- is _*finally*_ helping small businesses prosper by keeping healthcare costs down...












LOL!

For the rest of us living in the *real world*  healthcare costs are actually going up (of course) so look around online for some plans. Back when I was working sales, our family found plans online that were better and cost less than the ones offered by my employer.

As for going all in, it's scary- but the first thing is to look at cash flow. If you can just make it, you're not producing enough revenue yet. You should also have a decent amount in the bank that will provide liquidity for your business to run to keep you going from work order to payment.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

bigheaded said:


> ....the health insurance issues scare the hell out of me.


You've been in this 5 years and this is what scares the hell out of you?

Unless there are special circumstances, it's just money bro. Write the check. Family plan is $1000-$1200 month. 




GTX63 said:


> Fear is a great motivator to success.


Could not be more true when your family is depending on you and failure is not an option. 

Wish you the best and hope you make the right decision


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

I have read a book that says, only quit your job when you have half a year of wealth which can sustain you and your family even without income. I guess that's a good call.


----------

